
Should I Block ICMP? - based2
http://shouldiblockicmp.com/
======
noinsight
What I've been wondering is, do people actually set up fine-grained firewall
rules for ICMP traffic or not? If they do, what are the rules specifically?

Generally speaking, just allowing all of ICMP does not seem like a major
issue. Denial of service via ICMP is possible but then again, that's always
possible no matter what.

